# Name a TV Series From the Last Letter



## Scorsese86 (May 7, 2009)

Given that both music and motion pictures have one... I would like to do one for TV series. Hope you guys would join in, 'cause it's just as simple.

Example
I say "All in the Family", and the reply is "Yes, Dear"... yeah, you get it now.

I start

The Sopranos

Next: S


----------



## kathynoon (May 7, 2009)

Star Trek .


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Keeping Mum.

Next - M


----------



## sugar and spice (May 7, 2009)

Mash

Next---H


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

House,M.D.

Next - D


----------



## BBW Betty (May 7, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> House,M.D.
> 
> Next - D



Dynasty

Next - Y


----------



## 1300 Class (May 7, 2009)

Yes Minister

R:


----------



## DeniseW (May 7, 2009)

Rescue Me

Next is E


----------



## Uriel (May 8, 2009)

Everybody Loves Raymond


Next D


----------



## 1300 Class (May 8, 2009)

Doctor Who

O:


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

Only Fools And Horses

S


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 8, 2009)

(The) Simpsons

Another S...


BTW, I am well aware now this is not a Baker's Dozen, but a name the TV series from the last letter. I have sent message to mods and hope this will all be fixed soon.

Sorry for my mistake:doh:


----------



## george83 (May 8, 2009)

Sex And The City

Y


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 8, 2009)

Yes Minister


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

Rhoda

Next-A


----------



## HottiMegan (May 8, 2009)

All in the family

Y


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

You Can't Do That On Television

N


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2009)

Night Court 

*T*


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

Tales From The Darkside

E


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2009)

Equalizer
R


----------



## dragorat (May 8, 2009)

*Rowan & Martin's Laugh-in.
Next- N*


----------



## DeniseW (May 9, 2009)

N was tough.....lol

Nightline

E


----------



## tonynyc (May 9, 2009)

Emergency

*Y*


----------



## HottiMegan (May 9, 2009)

Yo Gabba Gabba <--such an awful show!!
A


----------



## PamelaLois (May 9, 2009)

Absolutely Fabulous

S-


----------



## 80sBaby (May 9, 2009)

seinfield 

next- D


----------



## PamelaLois (May 9, 2009)

80sBaby said:


> seinfield
> 
> next- D


 
Days of our Lives

S


----------



## swilkin (May 9, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> Days of our Lives
> 
> S



Hello I have Smallville for the next one

Next E


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 9, 2009)

Errrrrrr.....needed some more medical characters !

ER


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Red Skelton Show

W


----------



## BBW Betty (May 9, 2009)

(The) Waltons

S


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Streets of San Francisco

O


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

On The Buses

S


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 9, 2009)

Savannah (it lasted one season... really stupid soap)

Next is H


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Help (british comedy series)

Next is P


----------



## steely (May 9, 2009)

Paranormal State

E


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Extraordinary Lives

S

Hi!


----------



## kathynoon (May 9, 2009)

Sliders

S


----------



## LurkingBBW (May 9, 2009)

Strong Medicine


----------



## george83 (May 9, 2009)

Eastenders

S


----------



## HottiMegan (May 9, 2009)

Salute your shorts

s


----------



## george83 (May 9, 2009)

Slimer and The Real Ghostbusters

S


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Simon and Simon

N


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 9, 2009)

NYPD Blue

Next: E


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Eastenders

Next S


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 9, 2009)

Soap

Next: P


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Eastenders
> 
> Next S



Just realised George already got this one...CRAP! Sorry! ^^;



Scorsese86 said:


> Soap
> 
> Next: P



Police,Camera,Action.

Next N


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 9, 2009)

Newsnight

Did a doubletake meself on ' yes minister' Tom....you are not alone !

Next = T


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 9, 2009)

*Double takes will be from time to time... good that people see it themselves*

T.J. Hooker!

Next: R


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 9, 2009)

Royal family

y


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

You've Been Framed

D


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 9, 2009)

Dead Like Me

Next ... yes, another E


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Eerie Indiana

A


----------



## dragorat (May 9, 2009)

*Addams Family!
Next -Y*


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 9, 2009)

You've been framed

D

OOPS......Looks like i've been framed...AGAIN !


----------



## dragorat (May 9, 2009)

*DINOSAURS! (Not the Mama!!!!)
next-S*


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 9, 2009)

Shameless

S

My fave prog. at the moment !


----------



## DeniseW (May 9, 2009)

Saturday Night Live

E


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2009)

Ed, Edd And Eddie

I or E


----------



## steely (May 10, 2009)

I Love Lucy

Y

Nice one, George
Now I'll never stop whistling!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

Your Show of Shows

S


----------



## steely (May 10, 2009)

Spenser: For Hire

E


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2009)

Eerie, Indiana

A

*Fucking loved this show*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

Amazing Stories

S


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2009)

Sexcetera 

A


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

Ant and Decs' Saturday Night Takeaway

Y


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

(The) Yellow Rose

E


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> *(The)* Yellow Rose
> 
> E



Eurotrash

H

Cheeky!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

Hotel (James Brolin....etc.)

L


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

Live At The Apollo

O


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 10, 2009)

Outnumbered

D


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

Dragnet

T


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

The Sentinel 

L


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

(The) Lone Ranger

R


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

Rawhide

E or D?


----------



## Esther (May 10, 2009)

Due South 

H


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

Holby City

Y


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 10, 2009)

[the] Yogi bear show

W


----------



## steely (May 10, 2009)

Waiting for God 

D


----------



## Adamantoise (May 11, 2009)

Da Ali G Show

W


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 11, 2009)

Westworld (yup, it was a short-lived TV show based loosely on the movie)

D


----------



## sugar and spice (May 11, 2009)

Deep Space Nine

N or E


----------



## steely (May 11, 2009)

Nanny 911

Pick a letter


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

(The) Wild, Wild West!!!! The BEST TV show in history! 

T


----------



## dragorat (May 11, 2009)

*Twenty Thousand Leagues Under The Sea! Blub Blub!
Next-A*


----------



## Adamantoise (May 11, 2009)

Azumanga Daioh

Next - H


----------



## PamelaLois (May 11, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Azumanga Daioh
> 
> Next - H


 
Happy Days

S


----------



## sugar and spice (May 11, 2009)

Starsky and Hutch

H


----------



## dragorat (May 11, 2009)

*Hair Bear Bunch
H
*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 12, 2009)

Hullabaloo

O


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 12, 2009)

(The) Office

I think there has been plenty of E's, so you can choose a C if you want...


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Changing Rooms

S


----------



## dragorat (May 12, 2009)

*Saturday Night Main Event(For all the wrestling fans... )

T*


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

The Jeremy Kyle Show

W


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

Wild, Wild West

T


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Trigger Happy TV

V


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 12, 2009)

Veronica Mars...

Next S! oh this is fun!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

phatfatgirl said:


> Veronica Mars...
> 
> Next S! oh this is fun!





Soccer AM

M


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 12, 2009)

the Mickey Mouse Club!

 Next- B


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Blockbusters (Old gameshow)

Next - S


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 12, 2009)

Small Wonder

next up-R


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Ricki Lake

E or K???


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 13, 2009)

Kyle XY

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 14, 2009)

Yes, Minister

Next - R


----------



## BigCutieSteph (May 14, 2009)

Reba

Next --> A


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

All In The Family

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 15, 2009)

(The) Young Ones

Next - S


----------



## george83 (May 15, 2009)

Steptoe and Son

N


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 15, 2009)

"News Radio"

Next - O


----------



## george83 (May 15, 2009)

open all hours


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 15, 2009)

S.W.A.T.

Next ., or T if you prefer


----------



## george83 (May 15, 2009)

Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 15, 2009)

Soldier,Soldier

R


----------



## george83 (May 15, 2009)

Roland Rat the Series

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 15, 2009)

Sex In The City

Next - Y


----------



## george83 (May 16, 2009)

Yo Gabba Gabba

A


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Al Murrays' Happy Hour

Next - R


----------



## steely (May 16, 2009)

Raines

S


----------



## Tanuki (May 16, 2009)

Spaced

Next - D


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Deal Or No Deal 

L


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 17, 2009)

L.A. Law

W


----------



## Adamantoise (May 18, 2009)

Wheel Of Fortune

N or E?


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 18, 2009)

Don't know if it's been said but 


Everybody loves Raymond
next up D


----------



## george83 (May 19, 2009)

Dancing With The Stars

S


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2009)

Sanford And Son



N


----------



## dragorat (May 19, 2009)

*Sound Stage
E*


----------



## george83 (May 19, 2009)

Extreme Makeover

R


----------



## Adamantoise (May 19, 2009)

Red Dwarf

F


----------



## george83 (May 19, 2009)

Fraggle Rock

K


----------



## Adamantoise (May 19, 2009)

Kojak

K 

Backatcha!


----------



## george83 (May 19, 2009)

Kenan And Kel 

L

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE orange soda, I DO I DO I DOOOO


----------



## Adamantoise (May 19, 2009)

Lost

T...


----------



## george83 (May 19, 2009)

Tom And Jerry

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (May 19, 2009)

Yogis' Gang

G


----------



## kathynoon (May 19, 2009)

Gong Show

W


----------



## Adamantoise (May 19, 2009)

Where On Earth Is Carmen Sandiago?

O


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 20, 2009)

Odd Couple

E


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

Even Stevens


*I've never seen this show*



S


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

Samurai Jack

K


----------



## dragorat (May 20, 2009)

*Storybook Squares-This was a kids version of Hollywood Squares with the celebs dressed as story characters!
S is next.
*


----------



## dragorat (May 20, 2009)

*OOPS Steely beat me!*


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

Kids Incorporated



D


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2009)

Davis Rules

Next - _S_


----------



## george83 (May 20, 2009)

Sally Jesse Rapheal

L


----------



## kathynoon (May 20, 2009)

Love American Style

E


----------



## thatkassiegirl (May 20, 2009)

Eureka

--A


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

All In The Family 


Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 21, 2009)

Yes, Prime Minister

Next - _R_


----------



## Adamantoise (May 21, 2009)

Raising Dad 

Next-D


----------



## george83 (May 22, 2009)

Dads Army

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 22, 2009)

I feel George likes to post TV-series ending with 'Y'... maybe me just being to observing... sorry about that.

Ah...
Ylvis møter Veggen (_Norwegian TV-show_)
(Google it, or see on YouTube)

Next - _N_


----------



## george83 (May 22, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> I feel George likes to post TV-series ending with 'Y'... maybe me just being to observing... sorry about that.
> 
> Ah...
> Ylvis møter Veggen (_Norwegian TV-show_)
> ...



Thats cos I like to watch you all come up with shows beginning with Y .

Nip/Tuck

K


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2009)

Knots Landing

*G*


----------



## george83 (May 23, 2009)

Golden Girls

S


----------



## dragorat (May 23, 2009)

*Salem's lot (it was a mini series...lol)
T
*


----------



## Adamantoise (May 23, 2009)

The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air

R


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2009)

Relic Hunter 

*R*


----------



## Adamantoise (May 23, 2009)

Rupert Bear

R

Hey Tony.


----------



## steely (May 23, 2009)

Rawhide

E


----------



## george83 (May 24, 2009)

Eurotrash

H


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 24, 2009)

Hannah Montana:blush:

Next - _A_


----------



## george83 (May 24, 2009)

Alias

S

short post


----------



## dragorat (May 24, 2009)

*Super Friends
S
*


----------



## Tanuki (May 25, 2009)

Sugar: A Little Snow Fairy

Y

....What?... OK I own the whole thing on DVD >.>


----------



## Adamantoise (May 25, 2009)

You're Under Arrest

T


----------



## george83 (May 25, 2009)

Thomas The Tank Engine 

N or E


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 26, 2009)

Nash Bridges

Next - S


----------



## PhatChk (May 26, 2009)

Sanctuary 

Next - Y


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2009)

Yankeeography


*Next -Y*


----------



## Emma (May 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yankeeography
> 
> 
> *Next -Y*



You've been framed.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 26, 2009)

Young and the Restless
S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 26, 2009)

Sliders

Next - S


----------



## PhatChk (May 26, 2009)

Sabado Gigante!!!!! ( couldn't help it!!!)


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 27, 2009)

Eek the Cat!

Next _T_


----------



## Adamantoise (May 27, 2009)

The Thin Blue Line

Next-N or E?


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 29, 2009)

NYPD Blue... don't remember if this has been said but ah pue,... next up..

E!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 3, 2009)

phatfatgirl said:


> NYPD Blue... don't remember if this has been said but ah pue,... next up..
> 
> E!



It's been said, but nevermind... titles pop up now and then, as long as you give it a try... no problem.

Oh... back to the game.

Evening Shade

Next - E, or D (since E had two in a row)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 3, 2009)

Diff'rent Strokes

S


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 3, 2009)

SLIDERS!!! 

S again... or R since I just did s.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 3, 2009)

Starsky And Hutch

H

C'mon,guys!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 3, 2009)

House M.D. again not sure if it's been said.. I have a bad memory if it has then Heroes.. lol 

so either D or S


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 3, 2009)

Surprise,Surprise

E or S?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Entertainment Tonight!

T!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 3, 2009)

This Morning 

G!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Grey's Anatomy!!!


lol Y!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 6, 2009)

(The) Yogi Bear Show

Next - W


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 6, 2009)

Worlds' Wildest Police Videos

Next - S


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 7, 2009)

Sex and the City

Next - Y


----------



## george83 (Jun 7, 2009)

You've Been Framed 

D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Dennis the Menace

Next - E, or C, if you want


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 10, 2009)

C.H.I.P.S. (i heart ponch!)

s...again!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 11, 2009)

Spin City (preferably the Michael J. Fox years)

Next - Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 11, 2009)

Young At Heart (Presented by Jimmy Saville,1960's)

T


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 11, 2009)

T.J. Hooker

R


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 12, 2009)

Rawhide

Next - E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 12, 2009)

Easy Street

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 13, 2009)

two and a half men

n


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2009)

The Nanny


Y


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> The Nanny
> 
> 
> Y



Young ones, (the hehe)

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 15, 2009)

rick steve's europe (support your local pbs station!)

p or e


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 16, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> rick steve's europe (support your local pbs station!)
> 
> p or e



Eureka

next up...A


----------



## mel (Jun 16, 2009)

All in the Family


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 16, 2009)

yan can cook! 

k


----------



## mel (Jun 16, 2009)

King of the Hill


----------



## doctorx (Jun 17, 2009)

Lexx

X is next


----------



## BMOC (Jun 17, 2009)

X-Files....


----------



## mel (Jun 17, 2009)

So you think you can dance


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 17, 2009)

Cold Case Files

S again (sorry)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 17, 2009)

swamp thing!

g


----------



## BMOC (Jun 17, 2009)

Grace Under Fire

E


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 18, 2009)

Extras

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 18, 2009)

spin city

y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 22, 2009)

"Yo Yogi"

Next - I


----------



## doctorx (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here


----------



## BMOC (Jun 23, 2009)

Eureka!
A


----------



## doctorx (Jun 25, 2009)

Ancient Almanac


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 25, 2009)

C-
Candid Camera...
A


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 26, 2009)

phatfatgirl said:


> C-
> Candid Camera...
> A



A Place In The Sun 

N


----------



## moby-jones (Jun 26, 2009)

New Amsterdam

M


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 26, 2009)

Murphy Brown

Next - N


----------



## doctorx (Jun 27, 2009)

NUMB3RS

Next - S


----------



## george83 (Jun 27, 2009)

Scrubs

S again


----------



## mel (Jun 27, 2009)

Sigmund and the Sea Monster


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 27, 2009)

ReBoot (OMG remember that?... Anyone?)

T


----------



## mel (Jun 27, 2009)

The Twilight Zone

E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 28, 2009)

entertainment tonight

t


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 28, 2009)

Two Fat Ladies 

S


----------



## mel (Jun 28, 2009)

Silver Spoons

S


----------



## moby-jones (Jun 29, 2009)

Saved by the bell

L


----------



## BMOC (Jun 29, 2009)

Land of the Giants

S


----------



## doctorx (Jun 29, 2009)

Sienfeld

D is next


----------



## george83 (Jun 30, 2009)

Danger Mouse

E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 30, 2009)

eli stone

e again! good luck...lol.


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 1, 2009)

Emergency(not sure if that was already used or not)

y


----------



## mel (Jul 1, 2009)

as I am trying to think of shows that start with "Y"..my football fanatic BF says..The Young and the Restless"..at this moment i literally LOL'd


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sea Quest DSV

Next - V


----------



## george83 (Jul 4, 2009)

V

yes there was a tv series called V lol


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 4, 2009)

Voyagers...i loved that show!

s


----------



## george83 (Jul 5, 2009)

South Park


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 5, 2009)

King of Queens


----------



## george83 (Jul 5, 2009)

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## mel (Jul 5, 2009)

ER 

r


----------



## george83 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rockos Modern Life

E


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 5, 2009)

Ellen

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 5, 2009)

Naruto (yes, i admit, i watch it with my daughter...)

o


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh My Goddess

S


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 6, 2009)

Sex and the City

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2009)

Young And The Restless



S


----------



## george83 (Jul 6, 2009)

Seinfeld

D


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 6, 2009)

Doc Martin 

N


----------



## george83 (Jul 6, 2009)

Neighbours

S


----------



## Little Rock (Jul 6, 2009)

Space Ghost

T


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2009)

Torchwood


D


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 6, 2009)

Due South (wow, I loved that show... had cool music in it, must look for the DVDs)

H


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2009)

Head of the Class

S


----------



## moby-jones (Jul 9, 2009)

Star Wars Clone Wars

Next up: S


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 9, 2009)

Saturday Night Live In the good old days...so funny!

E


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 11, 2009)

Everybody Loves Raymond

D


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 11, 2009)

Dancing With The Stars

L


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 11, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> Dancing With The Stars
> 
> L



Law & Order: SVU

N


----------



## george83 (Jul 11, 2009)

Nip/Tuck

K


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 11, 2009)

Karl & co.

O


----------



## george83 (Jul 11, 2009)

Only fools and horses

S


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 11, 2009)

sailor moon

I


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 11, 2009)

MsAppleCinnamon said:


> sailor moon
> 
> I



I think you meant N for the next one 


Night Court 


T


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2009)

Tales from the Crypt 

*T*


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 12, 2009)

Twilight Zone

E


----------



## comaseason (Jul 12, 2009)

Eureka


A


----------



## george83 (Jul 12, 2009)

Antiques Roadshow

W


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

_Whats Happening!!_

*G*


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 12, 2009)

Gilmore Girls


K


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

King of the Hill

*L*


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 12, 2009)

LazyTown


B


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

Its has to be the last letter of the of the name so it would be N...

Ill keep the thread going anyways 

Barney and Friends!!!


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 12, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Its has to be the last letter of the of the name so it would be N...
> 
> Ill keep the thread going anyways
> 
> Barney and Friends!!!



oh my bad, i thought they were just throwing out letters, i didnt read it.
next time i will sorry ha



*S*


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 12, 2009)

Shiningtime Station


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 14, 2009)

Newhart

Next ... T


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

That 70's Show 

W


----------



## doctorx (Jul 14, 2009)

Warehouse 13


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 15, 2009)

Everybody Loves Raymond

D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 15, 2009)

(The) Daily Show with Jon Stewart

Next - T


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 15, 2009)

Terrahawks

S


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sportscenter 

*R*


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Radio Active

Next - E


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

Extreme Makeover: Home Edition


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 15, 2009)

Ned and Stacy

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 16, 2009)

Your World (yes, Neil Cavuto)

Next - D


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 16, 2009)

Danny Phantom

M


----------



## BMOC (Jul 16, 2009)

McCloud

D


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 16, 2009)

Days of our Lives

S


----------



## doctorx (Jul 17, 2009)

Sanctuary

Y


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 17, 2009)

Young and the Restless

S


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 17, 2009)

Samantha Who

O


----------



## doctorx (Jul 17, 2009)

Operation Repo

O


----------



## italianmike21 (Jul 18, 2009)

One Tree Hill
L


----------



## george83 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lonesome Dove

E


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 18, 2009)

Extra

A


----------



## doctorx (Jul 19, 2009)

Ace of Cakes

S


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2009)

Seinfeld

D


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 19, 2009)

Design Star

R


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 19, 2009)

Robotech

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 19, 2009)

Homes From Hell

L


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 21, 2009)

Lil' Bush: Resident of the USA

Next - A


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 13, 2009)

American Dad!

Next - D


----------



## pdesil071189 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dawson's Creek

Next - K


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 13, 2009)

King of the Hill

Next - L


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 13, 2009)

Late Night with Conan O'Brien 
Next N


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 13, 2009)

Does 'Naruto' count? its a jap anime. lol. If it does then the next is I


----------



## mel (Oct 13, 2009)

O - One day at a time


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 15, 2009)

On the Air (a "sitcom" by David Lynch! Lasted only one season)

Next - R


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 15, 2009)

Roger Ramjet

T's up!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 15, 2009)

(The) Twilight Zone

Next - E


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> (The) Twilight Zone
> 
> Next - E



Entourage 

E


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

ER - Noah Wyle:wubu:

R


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> ER - Noah Wyle:wubu:
> 
> R



RUSH

H

A link for all the non Australians as proof it is a TV show
http://ten.com.au/rush-cast.htm


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 15, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> RUSH
> 
> H



Holmes on Homes


S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> Holmes on Homes
> 
> 
> S



Sylvania Waters (cringe)

S


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Sylvania Waters (cringe)
> 
> S



lmao thats was a great show....

Sex in the city

Y


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> lmao thats was a great show....
> 
> Sex in the city
> 
> Y



Yes Minister

R


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Yes Minister
> 
> R



Roseanne

E


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Roseanne
> 
> E



Everybody Loves Raymond

D

(it appears the Aussies have taken over the thread)


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Everybody Loves Raymond
> 
> D
> 
> (it appears the Aussies have taken over the thread)



Diff'rent strokes

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Diff'rent strokes
> 
> S



Superman

N


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 15, 2009)

Sonic the Hedgehog (easiest one I can think of lol)

G

(edit; I cant find how to delete this)

Nip/Tuck

K

(2nd edit; just move on to the next post lol)


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Superman
> 
> N



Neighbours

S


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 15, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Neighbours
> 
> S



... oddly leads me back to my original. lol.

Sonic the Hedgehog

G


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

Ghost Whisperer

R


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 15, 2009)

Reaper

... R lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

J_JP_M said:


> Reaper
> 
> ... R lol



Ripley's Believe it or Not 

T


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 15, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Ripley's Believe it or Not
> 
> T



The wonder years

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 15, 2009)

"Saturday Night Live"

E


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 15, 2009)

Does 'ER' count? lol

If yes then R


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 15, 2009)

Rebus

S


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 15, 2009)

Seinfeld

D


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Desperate Housewives

S


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 16, 2009)

Shark

Next - K


----------



## MatthewB (Oct 16, 2009)

_Sons of Anarchy_ 

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, MatthewB... we posted basically at the same time


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Wow, MatthewB... we posted basically at the same time



As you were first i will use K...

Kath & Kim 

M


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mork & Mindy

And now we have Matthew's Y back


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Mork & Mindy
> 
> And now we have Matthew's Y back



Young ones (?)

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Saved by the Bell

L


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 16, 2009)

Looney Tunes (I dont watch cartoons its just first that came to mind lol)

S again  lol


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

J_JP_M said:


> Looney Tunes (I dont watch cartoons its just first that came to mind lol)
> 
> S again  lol



Skippy

Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 16, 2009)

Young Robin Hood

Next - D


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Young Robin Hood
> 
> Next - D



Dawson's Creek

K


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG ,do you think I could come up with something better than this lol

Kingswood Country

Y


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> OMG ,do you think I could come up with something better than this lol
> 
> Kingswood Country
> 
> Y



lol that show is a classic, ashame political correctness had to spoil it all..


Young Doctors

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

OK, I bet you hear the theme in your head for this!

Sons & Daughters

S


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> OK, I bet you hear the theme in your head for this!
> 
> Sons & Daughters
> 
> S



lol yes ..... "Tears & sadness and happiness........." thats the only bit i can remember..


Sea Patrol (crap show but all i can think of)

L


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

> Sea Patrol (crap show but all i can think of)
> 
> L



I agree with the above statement!!!

Lost in Space

E


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I agree with the above statement!!!
> 
> Lost in Space
> 
> E



E Street ( my all time fav show growing up)

T


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> E Street ( my all time fav show growing up)
> 
> T



oooh, I remember that!!

The Worst Week of my Life

E


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> oooh, I remember that!!
> 
> The Worst Week of my Life
> 
> E



Extras

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Starsky and Hutch (lol)

H


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Starsky and Hutch (lol)
> 
> H



Happy days

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, the S has to go....it is getting harder lol

Scooby Doo

O


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, the S has to go....it is getting harder lol
> 
> Scooby Doo
> 
> O



One tree Hill

L


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Land of the Giants

S (woops)


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Land of the Giants
> 
> S (woops)



South Park

K


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Kung Fu (have no idea how I know that)

U


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Kung Fu (have no idea how I know that)
> 
> U



Untold stories of the E.R

R


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Red Dwarf

F


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Red Dwarf
> 
> F



Friends

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

There is that S again lol

Scrubs


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> There is that S again lol
> 
> Scrubs



Secret life of us

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Secret life of us
> 
> S



God, I miss that show!!
Good choice

Seachange

E


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> God, I miss that show!!
> Good choice
> 
> Seachange
> ...



Eli Stone

E


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Inhibited, have you spotted that we have taken over this thread lol....

Everwood

D


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Inhibited, have you spotted that we have taken over this thread lol....
> 
> Everwood
> 
> D



lol yes, i was thinking how addictive this thread is, i curse the person who started it 


Dark angel

L


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry for breaking up the Aussie thread going on here:happy:

(The) Larry Sanders Show

- W


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Sorry for breaking up the Aussie thread going on here:happy:
> 
> (The) Larry Sanders Show
> 
> - W



lol its good we could do with some international input...

Wildside

E


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

haha, an interloper

Everybody Hates Chris

S


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> haha, an interloper
> 
> Everybody Hates Chris
> 
> S



Sabrina the teenage witch - 

H


----------



## MatthewB (Oct 16, 2009)

_How I Met Your Mother_ 

R


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> _How I Met Your Mother_
> 
> R



RPA.........

A


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

All Together Now

W


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> All Together Now
> 
> W



(The) Waltons 

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 16, 2009)

Skins

S


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sabrina the teenage witch (oh the memories)


H


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 18, 2009)

_House M.D._

You can choose, D or .
My humor isn't the best:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 18, 2009)

I think I will go with D

Dallas

S


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 19, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I think I will go with D
> 
> Dallas
> 
> S



Summer heights high

H


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2009)

Home Improvement

T


----------



## MatthewB (Oct 19, 2009)

_Three Rivers_ 

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2009)

Stargate

E


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 19, 2009)

Everwood

Next - D


----------



## MatthewB (Oct 21, 2009)

_Dawson's Creek_ 

K


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 21, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> _Dawson's Creek_
> 
> K



Knight Rider

R


----------



## Nas80 (Oct 21, 2009)

Remington Steele

Next letter "E"


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 22, 2009)

Nas80 said:


> Remington Steele
> 
> Next letter "E"



ER..........

R


----------



## MatthewB (Oct 22, 2009)

_Roseanne_ 

E


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 22, 2009)

East Enders

S


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 22, 2009)

silver spoons

s


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Samurai Jack

K


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 22, 2009)

Knots Landing

G


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 22, 2009)

Growing pains

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 22, 2009)

Six Feet Under

R


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 22, 2009)

Roseanne 

E


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 22, 2009)

Everwood

D


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 22, 2009)

Doogie Howser


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

Rockford Files

S


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2009)

(The) *S*opranos

...oh, another S


----------



## northwestbbw (Oct 24, 2009)

Six Feet Under

R


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 24, 2009)

Roar

mm R


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 25, 2009)

Rescue Me

Next - E


----------



## Rediculous Gurl (Oct 25, 2009)

Entourage...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 25, 2009)

Everybody Hates Chris

Next - S, or maybe I... it's been a lot of S's lately


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 26, 2009)

Seinfield

D


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 26, 2009)

Denver: The Last Dinosaur:happy: (anyone who was _*really*_ young in the early 90s remember the theme song)

Next - R


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 28, 2009)

Rugrats........anyone remember that show? lol another 90's cartoon 

S


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 29, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Rugrats........anyone remember that show? lol another 90's cartoon
> 
> S




Small wonder .... 

R


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2009)

Rome

E

It is getting heaps harder to come up with stuff


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 2, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> It is getting heaps harder to come up with stuff



I know! But a challenge is always fun, huh?

Extreme Ghostbusters

Next - no, not another S, please. Sorry! Let's try an R.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> I know! But a challenge is always fun, huh?
> 
> Extreme Ghostbusters
> 
> Next - no, not another S, please. Sorry! Let's try an R.



Rachel Zoe project

T


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2009)

Touched by an Angel

L


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Touched by an Angel
> 
> L



Law and order SVU.

U


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2009)

Ugly Betty

Y


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Ugly Betty
> 
> Y



Young Ones

S


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2009)

Noooo, the dreaded S!

South Park


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Noooo, the dreaded S!
> 
> South Park



lol sorry about the "S"

Kath & Kim

M


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2009)

Mistresses

S

lol...oops


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Mistresses
> 
> S
> 
> lol...oops



Saved by the Bell

L


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2009)

Life

E

love this show!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Life
> 
> E
> 
> love this show!



Eight is Enough

H


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2009)

Hannah Montana (lol)

A


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hannah Montana (lol)
> 
> A



Ally McBeal

L


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2009)

Little Britain

N


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 3, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Little Britain
> 
> N



Nip/Tuck

K


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2009)

King of the Hill

L


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 3, 2009)

Laverne And Shirley



Y


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 3, 2009)

Young and Restless
S


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 3, 2009)

Sex And The City


Y


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 11, 2009)

You Rang, My Lord?

Next - D


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 25, 2009)

Degrassi Junior high.....

H


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 25, 2009)

Hogan's Heroes

S


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 25, 2009)

Still Standing

G


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 25, 2009)

Gilligan's Island

D


----------



## Nas80 (Dec 27, 2009)

Dawson's Creek

K


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 27, 2009)

Knot's Landing

G


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 27, 2009)

Glee.........

E


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 27, 2009)

E Street

T


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 27, 2009)

Teen Titans

S


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 27, 2009)

South Park.....


----------



## the_captain (Dec 28, 2009)

Keeping Up Appearances

S


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 29, 2009)

Singled Out


T


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 29, 2009)

Two and a half Men

N


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 29, 2009)

Northern Exposure

E


----------



## the_captain (Dec 30, 2009)

Emergency!

Y


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2010)

You Are What You Eat

T

MEGA BUMP POST.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 29, 2010)

Thundercats

S


----------



## Twilley (Apr 29, 2010)

Saturday Night Live

E


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 29, 2010)

Earth: Final Conflict

T


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 29, 2010)

Taxi

I!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micara (Apr 29, 2010)

iCarly! (Thanks to my daughter for this one!)

Y


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 29, 2010)

Young and The Restless

S


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 29, 2010)

Spaced


D


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 30, 2010)

Dark Shadows 

S


----------



## Micara (Apr 30, 2010)

Secret Diary of a Call Girl

L


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 30, 2010)

Love, American Style

E


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 2, 2010)

Everybody Loves Raymond

D


----------



## willowmoon (May 2, 2010)

Dead Like Me

E


----------



## Micara (May 2, 2010)

Eureka


A


----------



## Nas80 (May 2, 2010)

Andromeda 

A


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (May 2, 2010)

Angel

L


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Angel
> 
> L



Livin' Single

E


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Livin' Single
> 
> E



Everybody Loves Raymond!

D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 2, 2010)

Danger Man

N


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Danger Man
> 
> N



Night Court! 

T


----------



## Adamantoise (May 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Night Court!
> 
> T



Thunderbirds.

S

Hello!


----------



## isamarie69 (May 3, 2010)

Sgt Bilko

O


----------



## Micara (May 3, 2010)

Oz

Z

(Sorry)


----------



## isamarie69 (May 3, 2010)

Zoboomafoo. 

O


----------



## Micara (May 3, 2010)

One Tree Hill


L


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 3, 2010)

Look Around You http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drE5cHe6c3s

U


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Underdog

G


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 3, 2010)

Garfield and Friends

Next - S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Starsky & Hutch

H


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Happy Days

*S* 

View attachment fonzie.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2010)

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine

E or N?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Nash Bridges

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Search For Tomorrow

W


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

Waltons, The


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2010)

Salvage Squad

D


----------



## Micara (May 3, 2010)

Dark Angel


L


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Micara said:


> Dark Angel
> 
> 
> L



Lost 

T


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 3, 2010)

The Adventures of Sonic The Hedgehog

G


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Glee

E

.,,.,.,.',


----------



## Micara (May 3, 2010)

Darn you Nutty, I had a good one too!!

Everwood

D


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Deadliest Catch

H

(hehe)


----------



## isamarie69 (May 4, 2010)

Hogans heros

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Sex and the City

Y


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Yes, Minister

R


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Rin Tin Tin

N


----------



## kristineirl (May 4, 2010)

wait a minute, that's not right. 

*edit*

Nanny 911

F


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> wait a minute, that's not right.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...


F? Are you sure about that?


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Father Ted

D


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Dancing With The Stars

S or R


----------



## kristineirl (May 4, 2010)

Sabrina the Teenage Witch. (not the animated series, *shudder*)

*H*

i r slow


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Steptoe and Son

N


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Nova (ignore this post is too short filler)

A


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

American Experience

E


----------



## Micara (May 4, 2010)

Eight is Enough

H


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Hogan's Heros

S or O


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Oh Yeah! Cartoons

S


----------



## Micara (May 4, 2010)

Sex and the City!

Y'all knew it was coming.

Y


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Yes, Prime Minister

R


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Rhoda (post too short filler)

A


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

Animaniacs

S


----------



## Micara (May 4, 2010)

Soap


P


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 4, 2010)

The Honeymooners

S


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Seinfeld

D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 4, 2010)

Department S 

S

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tf7rxlKoc4&feature=related


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Sanford & Son


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

NYPD Blues

S or E


----------



## Nutty (May 4, 2010)

Sex and the City

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 5, 2010)

Your Life in Their Hands 

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Okay, I'm calling SHENANIGANS!! Sex and the City is freakin awesome but has been used like a gazillion times everytime 'S' comes up. NUTTY YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!!!!

Silver Spoons

S


----------



## Micara (May 5, 2010)

Six Feet Under

R


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Remington Steele

E


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

Exit 57 (screw too short post filter)

T


----------



## Micara (May 6, 2010)

I'll go one better than "T"

7th Heaven!


N


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Newhart

T


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

The Ernie Kovacs Show

W


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Walker, Texas Ranger

R


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

Rocky and Bullwinkle

E


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Ed, Edd, and Eddy

Y


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

Your Show of Shows

S


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Squidbillies

S


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

Second City TV

V


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Vicar of Dibley (The)

Y


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 6, 2010)

Yes, Minister

R


----------



## AuntHen (May 6, 2010)

Rockford Files

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2010)

Stacked

D


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Dragnet

T


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

The Dick Van Dyke Show

W


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Wonderama

A


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2010)

Al Murrays' Happy Hour

R


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Real World (The)

D


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2010)

Dickinsons' Real Deal

L


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Leave it to Beaver

R


----------



## Micara (May 6, 2010)

Reno 911


1!

Or O, to be nice...


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

Micara said:


> Reno 911
> 
> 
> 1!
> ...



THANK YOU!!! (1 was impossible!!)

Oprah

H


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

Hannah Montana

A


----------



## willowmoon (May 6, 2010)

Alien Nation

N


----------



## Nas80 (May 7, 2010)

Nip Tuck

Next: "K"


----------



## Micara (May 7, 2010)

Kids in the Hall

L


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2010)

Love, American Style

E


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

Entertainment Tonight

T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 7, 2010)

Treasure Hunt - T


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2010)

This is Your Life

E


----------



## Nutty (May 7, 2010)

Everybody Loves Raymond

D


----------



## Micara (May 7, 2010)

Deadwood


D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 8, 2010)

Do Not Adjust Your Set 

T


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

Trading Spaces

S


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 8, 2010)

Spitting Image

E


----------



## Nutty (May 9, 2010)

Elmo's World

D


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2010)

Danger Mouse

E


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 10, 2010)

Executive Stress

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 10, 2010)

Sapphire & Steel 

L 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gjHmEUiaxo


----------



## george83 (May 10, 2010)

Live And Kicking

G


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

Gavin and Stacey

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 11, 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh!

H


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2010)

~~House~~

E


----------



## Micara (May 11, 2010)

Everybody Hates Chris

S


Woo! This is post 666 for me!  :shocked:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2010)

scary

Supernatural

L


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 11, 2010)

Life with Louie

E


----------



## isamarie69 (May 12, 2010)

Ed, Edd, and Eddy.

Y


----------



## willowmoon (May 12, 2010)

Young Indiana Jones Chronicles

S


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 12, 2010)

Single - Handed

D


----------



## Micara (May 12, 2010)

Degrassi: The Next Generation. Because I'm 13. 

I or N


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Nightstalker (the original cos the other one is piss)

R


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 12, 2010)

Ren and Stimpy (I'm a total cartoon geek)

Y


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

You Can't Do That on Television

N


(Ren and Stimpy fans UNITE!!!!)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2010)

Noggin The Nog - an absolute British classic that I can watch anytime (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bKAYH3Sl8s

G


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Get Smart

T


----------



## Micara (May 12, 2010)

True Blood!

D


----------



## omytoo (May 12, 2010)

Dexter!

R


----------



## willowmoon (May 12, 2010)

Red Dwarf

F


----------



## omytoo (May 12, 2010)

Fringe

E


----------



## willowmoon (May 12, 2010)

Ellen - yes, Ellen Degeneres' old sit-com, remember that one?

N


----------



## omytoo (May 12, 2010)

I remember Ellen, alright...do you remember 

Night Court?

T


----------



## willowmoon (May 12, 2010)

Thundercats (btw, loved Night Court)

S


----------



## omytoo (May 12, 2010)

Scarecrow and Mrs. King 

G

I'm stuck in the 80s today, it seems


----------



## willowmoon (May 12, 2010)

G.I. Joe (and apparently I'm fixated on 80's cartoon series)

E


----------



## AuntHen (May 12, 2010)

Electric Company (PBS)

Y


----------



## omytoo (May 12, 2010)

Yes, Dear

R


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2010)

Rugrats (and now I won't be able to get the theme song ear-worm out of my head)

S


----------



## J_Underscore (May 13, 2010)

Superman

N


----------



## willowmoon (May 13, 2010)

Numb3rs

S


----------



## Micara (May 13, 2010)

Supermarket Sweep!

Anyone rememebr this?

P


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2010)

Press Your Luck (NO WHAMMYS!!!)

K


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 13, 2010)

Knightmare

E


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 13, 2010)

Everybody Hates Chris

S


----------



## J_Underscore (May 13, 2010)

Spiderman (lol my last post was Superman. lol sorry)

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 15, 2010)

Naked Video 

o


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 15, 2010)

Only Fools and Horses

S


----------



## willowmoon (May 16, 2010)

Speed Racer

R


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Rex the Runt

T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 16, 2010)

Trumpton 

N


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Newhart (my dad loves this show)

T


----------



## Micara (May 16, 2010)

Your dad has excellent taste!!

Twin Peaks

K or S


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Saturday Night Live (I liked the original cast best)

E


----------



## Micara (May 16, 2010)

Entourage

E again! Or G, if you must...


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 16, 2010)

E.R. ..................

R


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Rising Damp

P


----------



## Micara (May 16, 2010)

Punky Brewster

R


You're screwing me up, Eric!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 16, 2010)

Rab C. Nesbitt

T


----------



## spiritangel (May 17, 2010)

Take Home Chef

F


----------



## willowmoon (May 17, 2010)

Firefly

Y


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

You're Only Young Twice

C or E


----------



## Micara (May 17, 2010)

Curb Your Enthusiasm

M


----------



## balletguy (May 17, 2010)

My favorite Martin

N


----------



## lemonadebrigade (May 17, 2010)

Never Mind The Buzzcocks

S


----------



## balletguy (May 17, 2010)

sex in the city

Y


----------



## freakyfred (May 17, 2010)

Yo Yogi!







I


----------



## Micara (May 17, 2010)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia!


A


----------



## Adamantoise (May 17, 2010)

Animaniacs

S


----------



## KittyKitten (May 17, 2010)

Sanford and Son

N


----------



## Adamantoise (May 17, 2010)

Not On Your Nellie 

E or I?


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 17, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Not On Your Nellie
> 
> E or I?




Eek! The Cat

T


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

The Young Ones

S


----------



## Micara (May 17, 2010)

Scarecrow & Mrs. King

G


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 17, 2010)

Micara said:


> Scarecrow & Mrs. King
> 
> G



Gene Roddenberry's Andromeda

A


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

Aah!! Real Monsters!!

S


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 17, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Aah!! Real Monsters!!
> 
> S




Sonic The Hedgehog (My personal hero  )

G


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

Goodness Gracious Me

M or E


----------



## Micara (May 17, 2010)

Moonlighting

G


----------



## willowmoon (May 17, 2010)

Get Smart!

T


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

The Idiot Weekly, Price 2d

D


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 17, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> The Idiot Weekly, Price 2d
> 
> D



Double Dare

E


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

Entourage

E


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 17, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Entourage
> 
> E



Ed........

D


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2010)

Drop the Dead Donkey

Y


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 17, 2010)

Young and the Restless


S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 18, 2010)

Saturday Banana - (don't ask!)

A


----------



## Micara (May 18, 2010)

Arrested Development

T


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 18, 2010)

The Red Skelton Show

W (wow you're fast Michele)


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2010)

Will and Grace

E


----------



## Mack27 (May 19, 2010)

Earth: Final Conflict

"T"


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2010)

The Idiot Box

X


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 20, 2010)

Xerxes 

S


----------



## balletguy (May 20, 2010)

superman

n


----------



## willowmoon (May 20, 2010)

New Adventures of Old Christine

E


----------



## Lamia (May 22, 2010)

Everybody Loves Raymond.....(boiled alive) 

D


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 22, 2010)

Doug!!!!!!

G


----------



## willowmoon (May 22, 2010)

Gargoyles

S


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

S

Sabrina the teenage witch either A or H (cause I think it may have just been sabrina)


----------



## willowmoon (May 22, 2010)

Highlander (yes it was also a tv series)

R


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

Rove (oh how I miss his show )

E


----------



## Nas80 (May 22, 2010)

Eleventh Hour 

R


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2010)

Nas80 said:


> Eleventh Hour
> 
> R



Renegade

E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 22, 2010)

En Garde!

E (since ! probably would be a bit tricky)


----------



## Lamia (May 23, 2010)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> En Garde!
> 
> E (since ! probably would be a bit tricky)



Eastenders

S


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 23, 2010)

South Park

K


----------



## Lamia (May 23, 2010)

Kung Fu

U


----------



## willowmoon (May 23, 2010)

Unsolved Mysteries

S


----------



## Adamantoise (May 23, 2010)

Soccer A.M.

M


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 24, 2010)

Motormouse and Autocat

T


----------



## Adamantoise (May 24, 2010)

That Mitchell and Webb Look.

K


----------



## spiritangel (May 24, 2010)

King of the Hill

L


----------



## Adamantoise (May 24, 2010)

Last Of The Summer Wine 

E or N????


----------



## willowmoon (May 25, 2010)

ExoSquad

D


----------



## kristineirl (May 25, 2010)

Dharma ( initiative) & Greg

G!


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

Gilmore girls--not that I watched that or anything....

S


----------



## willowmoon (May 25, 2010)

South Park

K


----------



## kristineirl (May 25, 2010)

King of Queens. 

S!


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

superman

N


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 25, 2010)

Newhart...

T


----------



## Micara (May 25, 2010)

Threshold

(I loved this show but it wasn't on very long...)

D


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2010)

dora the explorer

r


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2010)

river cottage

E


----------



## moore2me (May 25, 2010)

Entertainment Tonight

T


----------



## willowmoon (May 26, 2010)

Tales From The Darkside

E


----------



## spiritangel (May 26, 2010)

East Enders

S


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 26, 2010)

Second City Television

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 26, 2010)

Nationwide 

E


----------



## willowmoon (May 27, 2010)

Eight is Enough

H


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2010)

House of Eliott

T


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2010)

The Tonight Show

W


----------



## spiritangel (May 28, 2010)

wow wow wubbzy. (pays to have nieces )

Y


----------



## willowmoon (May 29, 2010)

Yogi Bear

R


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2010)

Rojer Ramjet

t


----------



## willowmoon (May 29, 2010)

Transformers: Armada

A


----------



## Lamia (May 29, 2010)

Automan

N


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2010)

Neighbours (sorry had to go super aussie then )

S


----------



## willowmoon (May 29, 2010)

Super Mario Bros. Super Show!

W


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 29, 2010)

Why Don’t You Just Switch Off Your Television Set And Go Out And Do Something Less Boring Instead?

D


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Doctor Who

O


----------



## Micara (Jun 1, 2010)

Oz

one of my fave shows that I miss!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 1, 2010)

Zooboomafoo 

O


----------



## Teecher (Jun 1, 2010)

Miami Vice

Lower cased 'e'. Because everything else about that show was definitely UPPER Cased & and well dressed!:bow:


Teecher

Pears Rule.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 2, 2010)

Eek! The Cat

T


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Eek! The Cat
> 
> T



The Outer Limits

S


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 2, 2010)

Supernatural

L


----------



## Lamia (Jun 2, 2010)

Lost........

T


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 2, 2010)

Tru Calling

G


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Gilligan's Island

D


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Doctor Who

O


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

oprah (sorry only O show could think of)

H


----------



## balletguy (Jun 4, 2010)

hope and grace

e


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 4, 2010)

Hardcastle & McCormick

K


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Kids in the Hall

L


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

Micara said:


> Kids in the Hall
> 
> L



Let the blood run free (aussie comedy series from the 80's or early 90's I think)


E


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ellery Queen

N


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Night Court

T


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

Tales from the Closset

T


----------



## Noir (Jun 4, 2010)

Tales from the Crypt

T


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

The Man Show


W


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wayne and Shuster

R


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 4, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Wayne and Shuster
> 
> R



Rugrats 

S


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sabrina the teenage witch.

H


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

How I met your Mother


R


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 4, 2010)

Real World

D


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Daria (It was one of my favorite shows as a teenager)

A


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Daria (It was one of my favorite shows as a teenager)
> 
> A



omg mine too love daria such fun and she was alway so meh to everything lol


Australian Idol

L


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

La Femme Nikita

A


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely Fabulous

S


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Seaquest DSV

V


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Veronica Mars

S


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Veronica Mars
> 
> S



Veronica Mars- My favorite show of all-time!!!!


Ahem.

Step by Step

P


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Parenthood

D


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Da Ali G Show

W


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wagon Train

N


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Newsradio

O


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh Yeah! Cartoons

S


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 5, 2010)

Star Trek Voyager (hated the show, but whatever)

R


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 5, 2010)

Ren and Stimpy

Y


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, Dear

R


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 5, 2010)

Rising Damp

P


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 6, 2010)

Pee-Wee's Playhouse

E


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

East Enders

S


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

Steptoe and Son N


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

NOVA (Awesome science show on PBS)

A


----------



## Micara (Jun 6, 2010)

Are You Being Served?

D


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

Dad's Army

Y


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Young and the Restless

S


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Silver spoons

S


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Smurfs

S


----------



## Lamia (Jun 7, 2010)

Seinfeld

D


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Doctor Who

O


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 7, 2010)

Only fools and horses

S


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 7, 2010)

Stanley

Y


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 7, 2010)

Yo Momma

A


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 7, 2010)

A Question Of Sport

T


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 8, 2010)

Transformers: Armada

A


----------



## Lamia (Jun 8, 2010)

Angel

L


----------



## DJ_S (Jun 8, 2010)

Lost.

Next letter is T


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats so raven


N


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nancy Drew.

W


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 8, 2010)

Worlds' Wildest Police Videos.

S


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2010)

Saturday Night Live

E


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 8, 2010)

Edge of night.

T


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't care if it's been said already, but.... Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles :happy:

S


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

Samurai Pizza Cats! 

S


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 10, 2010)

Sex and the City

Y


----------



## Micara (Jun 10, 2010)

Yogi Bear Show


W


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 10, 2010)

Top of the Pops 

S


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

Smurfs (those cute lil blue guys )

S


----------



## DJ_S (Jun 10, 2010)

Super ted! 

D


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

Drake and Josh

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Tree Freinds

S


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 10, 2010)

Small wonder


R


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

Rescue Me

E


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Entourage 

G or E


----------



## Micara (Jun 11, 2010)

Greek

K


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Kate and Allie

I or E


----------



## And c (Jun 11, 2010)

EastEnders

S


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Saturday Night Live

V or E


----------



## Micara (Jun 11, 2010)

Viva La Bam

M


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

My Favorite Martian

N


----------



## Micara (Jun 11, 2010)

Naked Truth

H


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 11, 2010)

Harry Enfield and Chums.

S


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hogan's Heroes 

S


----------



## And c (Jun 11, 2010)

Spider Man

N


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Newhart (one of the best endings to a TV series ever)

T


----------



## And c (Jun 11, 2010)

Time Team


M


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

M*A*S*H (I love the early years)

H


----------



## And c (Jun 11, 2010)

How I Met Your Mother


R



never seen mash or newhart


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares

S


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

Sanford (I already said Sanford and Son but this show followed the earlier sitcom)

D


----------



## And c (Jun 11, 2010)

Dennis the Menice



E


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ellery Queen

N


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

Newlyweds (old aussie sitcom)


S


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 12, 2010)

Star Trek: The Next Generation [:wubu:]

K or N


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2010)

Not without your toothbrush (another obscure aussie refference lol)

H


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hell's Kitchen

N


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 14, 2010)

Night Gallery

Y


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh (ugh)

H


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2010)

Hestons Feasts (that man is amazing)


S


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sanford and Son

N


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Night Court

T


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats Life

E


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 15, 2010)

Empty Nest

T


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 15, 2010)

The new adventures of Winnie the Pooh.

H

[what can I say, I've been on a pooh-binge lately.]

..... 

[maybe that _wasn't_ the best wording]


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 15, 2010)

Huckleberry Hound

D


----------



## Micara (Jun 15, 2010)

Designing Women

N


----------



## OneFAsView (Jun 17, 2010)

Micara said:


> Designing Women
> 
> N



Married - With Children 


W


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 17, 2010)

OneFAsView said:


> Married - With Children
> 
> 
> W



Hiya!
Take the last letter of the last programme posted,then name a programme beginning with that letter.

For example-Micara posted 'Designing Wome*n*' which ends with '*N*',so you must come up with a programme that begins with N. :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 18, 2010)

Nip/Tuck (picking up from Micara's post)

K


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2010)

Kim Possible (love that show)


E


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 18, 2010)

EastEnders

S


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 19, 2010)

Star Trek Voyager

R


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

Rick Steins Seafood Adventures (Yes I am addicted to cooking shows lol)


S


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 19, 2010)

Soap starring Robert Guillame (yeah I really went old school)

P


----------



## Micara (Jun 19, 2010)

I love the show Soap! I have it on DVD. 

Punky Brewster

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 19, 2010)

Robins' Nest (70's sitcom)

T


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

Take on the Takeaway

Y


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 19, 2010)

Young Ones

S


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 19, 2010)

Sixty Four Zoo Lane. 



E


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 19, 2010)

Empty Nest


T


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2010)

The Tudors


S


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

Sabado Gigante

E


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 20, 2010)

Everybody Loves Raymond (well except for me)

D


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Everybody Loves Raymond (well except for me)
> 
> D



you can add me to the list of not loving raymond so glad that show is over.

Dukes of Hazard

D


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 20, 2010)

Dawson's Creek

K


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2010)

Kids Incorperated

D


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 20, 2010)

Deal or No Deal

L


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 20, 2010)

*LAUGH IN

N*


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jun 20, 2010)

Nip/Tuck - although I've never seen it...

K


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 20, 2010)

King Of Queens

S


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 20, 2010)

Secret life of the American teenager.

R


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 20, 2010)

Real Housewives of New York

K


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 21, 2010)

Kojak (RIP Telly Savalas)

K


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jun 21, 2010)

Keeping Up Appearences.

S


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 22, 2010)

(LOVE that show!) 

Saiyuki [Reload]

D

_(GODS I miss the anime network channel..)_


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dance Fever.

R


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

Rock Eistedfed (aussie thing and probably spelt wrong)

D


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 22, 2010)

Davy Crockett

T


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 22, 2010)

Thundercats

S


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2010)

Scooby Doo

O


----------



## Tenacious Dave (Jun 22, 2010)

Oz

(im writing this otherwise message would be too small to submit lol)

H


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Hell's Kitchen (which is on tonight!)

N


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 24, 2010)

Night Court

T


----------



## lalatx (Jun 24, 2010)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
-Old school 80's-90's cartoon not whatever garbage they do now. 

S


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2010)

Sailor Moon (to keep the cartoon theme going)

N


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

Ni Hao Kai Lan. (Totally rolling with this cartoon theme.)

N!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2010)

Naruto (so I havent watched it but heard of it and its manga so goes with the cartoon theme)


O


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

Outlaw Star (Keeping to an Anime Theme.  Plus, it was pretty Epic.)

R


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 24, 2010)

Red Dwarf

F


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 24, 2010)

Farscape

E or P?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 24, 2010)

Punky Brewster 

R


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 24, 2010)

Rosemary and Thyme

E or M?


----------

